# Nedbank Golf NBC2019



## GerrieP (17/11/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (17/11/19)

Awesome @GerrieP , thanks for the pics!
Must have been amazing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerrieP (17/11/19)

Hi @Silver. Was a awesome day. Luckily I stay close by. +-65km. Gary Player is one humble, funny legend. Even saw some international players vaping on pods.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (17/11/19)

@Raindance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (18/11/19)

@GerrieP , man you are so lucky! Awesome!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (18/11/19)

Did you actually get to meet Gary Player?

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerrieP (18/11/19)

Raindance said:


> Did you actually get to meet Gary Player?
> 
> Regards


Hwzt. Yes on our way out we bumped into him. He even offered us a lift to the palace, which we declined.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

